# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker - NEW addon ZTE Icera Flasher

## gsm_bouali

*    
NEW* addon for DC Unlocker users   
DC-Unlocker - *ZTE Icera Flasher*  *What is new?* 
Decustomize Vodafone modems to standart models.
Write dashboard
Write firmware
Enable CDROM
Support area with many fimwares for ZTE Icera modems.  *Supported models :* 
ZTE K3770-z
ZTE K3772-z
ZTE K4510-z
ZTE MF186
ZTE MF190B
ZTE MF190J
ZTE MF190+
ZTE MF192
ZTE MF195
ZTE MF591
ZTE MF652
ZTE MF660
ZTE MF665C
ZTE MF665E
ZTE MF665K
ZTE MF691 
Download link and more info here:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------


## TIGER_GSM

الســــلآآم عليــكم  تــسلم أخي على المـوضوع والمـشآركة الجمـيلة  باٍنتـظآر جديدكـ  مــوفق أخي  تحـــيآآآتي

----------


## المولودي

شكرا على المجهود

----------

